# ball joint rubbing the rotors !!



## hos81 (Oct 12, 2008)

I installed ECS stage 3 brake kit, then I heared a wired noise during turns, I found that the ball joints are rubbing the inside of rotors very bad, they actually made a 3mm grove in the rotors, so I put a new ball joints , the problem still there ?!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: ball joint rubbing the rotors !! (hos81)*

they might have sent you a set of mk3 brakes i know the alignment is different but i cant remember if its - or +in relation to the centerline of the hub....maybe call them and verify the part numbers???


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ball joint rubbing the rotors !! (hos81)*

Contact ECS right away before it ruins anymore parts, your disks are shot.
They should help you solve any issues.


----------



## hos81 (Oct 12, 2008)

I already did,
wating for their reply


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (hos81)*

you could run a smaller spacer between the hub and rotor; you would have to use the appropriate longer wheel bolts though.

Also, as someone mentioned, MK3 brakes are offset further outward about 6mm


----------

